# End of Season Ski Sales...worth the risk?



## hammer (Mar 29, 2013)

Just wondering what other's thoughts are on buying gear at the end of the season without demoing.  Too risky?

Just saw this online and it's hard to pass on the price:

http://www.levelninesports.com/Fischer-Motive-88-Skis

My Progressors are great for the groomers and hardpack but I'd like to have something lighter and wider to use in other conditions.  I did demo Motive 80s a few years ago and I liked them but I'm sure that this is a somewhat different ski.

I'm done for this season (too many family things going on for long day trips north) so anything I purchase will sit around until next season.

Also, what would be a good set of bindings to match up with these?  Would be nice to keep the whole setup under $400...


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 29, 2013)

Haven't skied the 88s, but I own a set of Motive84 from 2 seasons ago as my daily driver.  I love them.  My only complaint on the 84 is the tails are a bit stiff for my liking in the bumps and they don't perform particularly well in snow deeper than 6 inches.  I would image in the 88s would do a fair bit better being a little wider and offering an early rise tip.  Might be better in the bumps too due to the lack of a system binding.   This is my first system ski and I think I'll stick to flat mounts again moving forward.  Still a great ski.

At that price, that really is an exceptional deal.  Even if you didn't particularly care for them, you'd probably be able to get most if not all your money back that you invested in them with a resale.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 29, 2013)

Great sales now, I say your the rights prices and advice from here then go for it, Starbucks coffee place cool and by job, .


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 29, 2013)

Not risky if you know what you like in a ski, have researched the ski and have gotten consistent reviews about what it does, and feel comfortable taking a risk on it.  Yes, demoing is the best, but if you like a brand and feel that you have enough info on the ski, you can make an educated buy and reduce the risk that you hate it.  

FWIW the last two pairs of skis I bought were ones I had not demoed, but had other skis by the same manfacturer (Head).  Using info from L9, lots of reviews from online, and knowing what I wanted, I rolled the dice.  I have not been disappointed at all.  

However, my wife has the uncanny ability to walk into a ski shop, pick a random pair, and have them be the perfect ones...and the ones I would have chosen after hours of research...


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 29, 2013)

And, FWIW, L9 is a great shop.  I'm lucky enough to be local and visit there often.  They have a good staff of guys and gals...a lot from the Northeast originally.  They have good prices and the people there know their gear.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 29, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Not risky if you know what you like in a ski, have researched the ski and have gotten consistent reviews about what it does, and feel comfortable taking a risk on it.  Yes, demoing is the best, but if you like a brand and feel that you have enough info on the ski, you can make an educated buy and reduce the risk that you hate it.
> 
> FWIW the last two pairs of skis I bought were ones I had not demoed, but had other skis by the same manfacturer (Head).  Using info from L9, lots of reviews from online, and knowing what I wanted, I rolled the dice.  I have not been disappointed at all.
> 
> However, my wife has the uncanny ability to walk into a ski shop, pick a random pair, and have them be the perfect ones...and the ones I would have chosen after hours of research...


----------



## Nick (Mar 29, 2013)

I feel like for the most part as long as you get the general OK ski for the task at hand (e.g. powder ski, groomer ski, bump ski, all-mountain) the yare going to perform fairly similarly. So while I can tell a difference quickly between my Atomic Crimson Ti's and my Line Sir Francis Bacon, I would be much harder pressed to tell a difference between a Sir Francis Bacon and another ski with similar measurements.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 29, 2013)

Nick said:


> I feel like for the most part as long as you get the general OK ski for the task at hand (e.g. powder ski, groomer ski, bump ski, all-mountain) the yare going to perform fairly similarly. So while I can tell a difference quickly between my Atomic Crimson Ti's and my Line Sir Francis Bacon, I would be much harder pressed to tell a difference between a Sir Francis Bacon and another ski with similar measurements.


That's how I look at it too, get something close and then you adapt to what you have. I do the same thing with bikes.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 29, 2013)

Nick said:


> I feel like for the most part as long as you get the general OK ski for the task at hand (e.g. powder ski, groomer ski, bump ski, all-mountain) the yare going to perform fairly similarly. So while I can tell a difference quickly between my Atomic Crimson Ti's and my Line Sir Francis Bacon, I would be much harder pressed to tell a difference between a Sir Francis Bacon and another ski with similar measurements.



If by dimensions you also mean turn radius, core composition and rocker/camber profile in addition to width and length dimensions then yes.


----------



## hammer (Mar 30, 2013)

OK so there's a good chance I will pull the trigger on these...if my Progressors are 170cm then I think the 176cm would be the best length.  Now to see if one of the bindings offered would work well.


----------



## hammer (Apr 4, 2013)

Just received the skis, had Tyrolia LD 12 bindings flat mounted and my boots seem to fit fine.  Just need to get the release tension set and checked and I will be good to go for next season.

There's a marking on the bases, guessing there is a left and a right ski setup with these.

Total was $358 for the setup, can't complain.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 4, 2013)

That's a steal.  As mentioned earlier in the thread, if you absolutely hate the skis; at that price you'll probably be able to get most if not all your money back should you have to sell them with only a few days on them.


----------



## Madroch (Jun 25, 2013)

Read my post in out for delivery... just threw down $84 for new in box volkl racetiger gsr (older model, flat)-- If I can ever ski em, great deal, if not, I'll sell em if they don't kill me first.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 26, 2013)

hammer said:


> Just received the skis, had Tyrolia LD 12 bindings flat mounted and my boots seem to fit fine. Just need to get the release tension set and checked and I will be good to go for next season.
> 
> There's a marking on the bases, guessing there is a left and a right ski setup with these.
> 
> Total was $358 for the setup, can't complain.



Very good price.  I just snagged myself a B-day present for $399.00 with shipping:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-Head-M...5?pt=Skiing&hash=item2ec8b68e73#ht_2210wt_986

Just what I've been looking for.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 26, 2013)

Madroch said:


> Read my post in out for delivery... just threw down $84 for new in box volkl racetiger gsr (older model, flat)-- If I can ever ski em, great deal, if not, I'll sell em if they don't kill me first.



Love my Volkls (Tiger Sharks).  Very fun for carving groomers and going fast, but not really great for much else.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 28, 2013)

Madroch said:


> Read my post in out for delivery... just threw down $84 for new in box volkl racetiger gsr (older model, flat)-- If I can ever ski em, great deal, if not, I'll sell em if they don't kill me first.





thetrailboss said:


> Love my Volkls (Tiger Sharks).  Very fun for carving groomers and going fast, but not really great for much else.



Really not even close. I picked up an old pair of race stock Racetigers a few years ago 185s. Thought I'd use them for race league, but it's just too much ski for that kind of racing and really not much fun carving groomers because you have to be so on them all the time. Very happy with my cheater Racetiger Speedwalls however.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice going ​you guys.....


----------



## Madroch (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for a dose of reality wa-loaf.  Kind of what I was concerned about... Oh well... Kind of a had to try it type of deal.


----------

